
Google CEO Tells Staff China Plans Are ‘Exploratory’ - amaccuish
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-17/google-ceo-is-said-to-tell-staff-china-plans-are-exploratory
======
mtgx
Translation:

"We'd really _really_ like to go back there, and we are willing to do whatever
they ask of us (proven by all the reported ways in which we tried to convince
the Chinese leaders to let us back in), but it's still their call whether or
not to let us in, so what I'm trying to say is we're just "exploring" the
option."

